# Cartagena, Colombia



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

My wife is from Bogota Colombian, while we were visiting her relatives there earlier this year her cousin asked me to hook her up with an American guy. So I did. After talking with her cousin for 2 months he is now in Bogota visiting what I think will be his future wife, and is taking her to Cartagena on Monday. My wife convinced me last week to fly to Cartagena and meet them for a week on the Carribean. Would like to do some tarpon, snook or peacock bass fishing. I know the marlin fishing there is good but its hard to beat Costa Rica for that. Can anybody make some recommendations??


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ten or more years ago, I spent some time here (LINK) Great tarpon and snook then. Don't know how it will fit into your schedule..but I'd look them up. Run, at the time, by a couple from San Antonio I don't know about now. The one I stayed at was the Rio Parismina lodge. Judy might have been the wife in the picture way back then.

Rich

http://www.parismina.com/sportfishing.htm


----------

